# Jet pump



## G&E (Oct 3, 2012)

Has anyone installed a jet pump vertically before. Impeller side up.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

G&E said:


> Has anyone installed a jet pump vertically before. Impeller side up.


Is there any other way ?????


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Is there any other way ?????


Laughing...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PLUMB TIME said:


> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


He did, but won't comment on it..


----------



## G&E (Oct 3, 2012)

I want to know if anyone has installed a convertible jet pump in a vertical position. With the intake facing up. No smart ass answers please.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

G&E said:


> I want to know if anyone has installed a convertible jet pump in a vertical position. With the intake facing up. No smart ass answers please.


Why would you want to do such a thing in the first place....

Give me one good answer ....


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

call the manufacture, DUH


----------



## G&E (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks. You did not answer my question. Is this harmful to the pump and if yes why?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

G&E said:


> Thanks. You did not answer my question. Is this harmful to the pump and if yes why?


 Sighs.... please answer our intro questions before we can help ya..


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

G&E said:


> Thanks. You did not answer my question. Is this harmful to the pump and if yes why?


Why did some one tell you that ????


----------



## G&E (Oct 3, 2012)

To save space. It's irrelavant why. I would like to know if it's harmful.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

G&E said:


> To save space. It's irrelavant why. I would like to know if it's harmful.


your a real charmer aren't you.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

G&E said:


> To save space. It's irrelavant why. I would like to know if it's harmful.


Til I'm proven I'm wrong... I don't think this guy is a plumber..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

G&E said:


> ....It's irrelavant why...


With all due respect, "WHY" is never irrelevant.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I was thinking that vertical mount may cause undo wear on the thrust washer and seal but upon further thought, I don't think it makes a difference. IIRC Red Jacket used to make a vertical mount pump years ago.


----------



## G&E (Oct 3, 2012)

Ok. Well I don't know any of you so sorry for being pissy. I had an effing great day. So I needed to save space and I mounted the jet pump on the wall with the intake facing up. My old boss said this is going to put strain on the pump. True or false?


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Was je ur current boss at the brgining of the day.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

G&E said:


> Ok. Well I don't know any of you so sorry for being pissy. I had an effing great day. So I needed to save space and I mounted the jet pump on the wall with the intake facing up. My old boss said this is going to put strain on the pump. True or false?


 So you already did the job and now asking the questions??


----------



## G&E (Oct 3, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> So you already did the job and now asking the questions??


Yes. I believe it will be fine. So do you have an opinion or are you just out here to stir the pot?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

G&E said:


> Yes. I believe it will be fine. So do you have an opinion or are you just out here to stir the pot?


 Don't worry, I won't be the only one... in your other post, you mentioned that you'll be coming here from time to time for advices... what do you really do? What advices can you give us??


----------



## G&E (Oct 3, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Don't worry, I won't be the only one... in your other post, you mentioned that you'll be coming here from time to time for advices... what do you really do? What advices can you give us??


I really am a redseal journeyman. I am sure that I can give some good advice as well as receive some. Right now I'm on a war path to prove my old boss wrong. Not that I will ever tell him differently but to have peace in my own mind that I didn't f*** up


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I would never mount a jet pump vertically, puts strain on the associated plumbing and would be too easy for it to rattle the ancors right outta the wall.

If you wanted a vertical pump u shoulda installed a vertical multi-stage pump 

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## G&E (Oct 3, 2012)

Mississippiplum said:


> I would never mount a jet pump vertically, puts strain on the associated plumbing and would be too easy for it to rattle the ancors right outta the wall.
> 
> If you wanted a vertical pump u shoulda installed a vertical multi-stage pump
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Fair enough. But would it damage the pump internals?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Probably wouldn't be the best on the intervals, as the pump ain't made to be mounted vertical. And if the pump loosens up off the wall the vibrations could cause damage to the motor and impeller possibly. 

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

The pump will pump 

However ... But for how long ... You just shorten the life Span of the motor itself

Not all motors are created equally ... It has to do with bearings on the motor .... If a motor is designed to run vertically the supports and bearings are different than a horizontal motor

So your boss is right....


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

who makes the pump , what model is it? give me some info


----------



## G&E (Oct 3, 2012)

Ok. Thanks


----------



## G&E (Oct 3, 2012)

It's a flotec 1 hp. Not sure on the model.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

The "pump" portion doesn't know which direction it is mounted in. It could be upside down for all it cares. 

The electric motor prolly has fiber thrust washers, they will not fare well for long with the weight of the armature bearing down on the rear plate. They are more designed to let the armature skim off of them. 

Let us know how long it lasts.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

G&E said:


> It's a flotec 1 hp. Not sure on the model.



Why flotec? Ive never been a fan of any material from a consumer hardware store..especially any type of pump..


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Flo-Tec???? Don't they sell them pos's at the deepthroat depot?? And the pump heads are plastic also which Is shiot.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Whenever I see any type of Deepthroat Depot material in a customers home I automatically know the work was not done by a licensed plumber.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Whenever I see any type of Deepthroat Depot material in a customers home I automatically know the work was not done by a licensed plumber.


Your right ... Any time I have been at HD I have never seen any licensed plumbers


----------



## G&E (Oct 3, 2012)

Why flotec? Cause that's the **** my store sold. Why would I work someplace that sells ****? Cause they paid me a good chunk of change to install it.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

G&E said:


> Why flotec? Cause that's the **** my store sold. Why would I work someplace that sells ****? Cause they paid me a good chunk of change to install it.


No need to get upset, it's just that those pumps are cheaply made and we replace them quite a bit here.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

G&E said:


> Why flotec? Cause that's the **** my store sold. Why would I work someplace that sells ****? Cause they paid me a good chunk of change to install it.



What supply house sells Flotech? News to me...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

G&E said:


> Why flotec? Cause that's the **** my store sold. Why would I work someplace that sells ****? Cause they paid me a good chunk of change to install it.


Only problem is you have to go back and reinstall it like it was built to be installed...

Now you just worked for half the amount you originally though you made


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> What supply house sells Flotech? News to me...


:laughing: :laughing: my thoughts exactly

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I like to hang my j-pumps from the ceiling with some all thread :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry guys... til I'm proven wrong..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

You sell Flotech craps???? Only thing good about it that its keep me busy replacing them..


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> What supply house sells Flotech? News to me...


Ferguson? Evr heard of them.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I have always beleived a.o. smith makes flo tek. I beleive they make sta right as well.

Not all flo tech have plastic nose. This I KNOW.

PLS FACT CHECK!


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Flotec products is the hardware store line by Pentair
The well pump, pool & spa, filtration co.

Tyco is a major shareholder of Pentair


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

? Am i wrong?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

beachplumber said:


> ? Am i wrong?




Not sure about your area but around here I have never seen them in ferg.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Flo-tech...

Homer Supply sells the crap out of them around here... :thumbup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Why not use a submersible?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Bill said:


> Why not use a submersible?


Because it can't fit down the 1 1/4" poly pipe

More than likely it's not a drilled well


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

beachplumber said:


> ? Am i wrong?




Not sure... I stay away from brands like that. I know I replace a ton of flotech sump pumps.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

beachplumber said:


> ? Am i wrong?


I think so

I signed on to my fergie account, could not find any Flotec items.

Perhaps you saw thier proflo pumps?


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Your right ... Any time I have been at HD I have never seen any licensed plumbers



You're right. I've never seen any licensed plumbers there either.

LOL



Orientation can be critical to pumps. The instructions will always clearly state the acceptable mounting orientations.

I've made some good money replacing a bunch of B&G units over the last while that are failing due to being installed vertically instead of horizontally - and they're all just over a year old.

A simple but costly mistake.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> You're right. I've never seen any licensed plumbers there either.
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


 I admitted, I do go to HD for emergency only... but I never let any one there know I'm a liensced plumber... however, I get a few laughs when I see an orange a**** saleperson showing with a butch of fittings and parts in hands telling how they can do it..


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> I admitted, I do go to HD for emergency only... but I never let any one there know I'm a liensced plumber... however, I get a few laughs when I see an orange a**** saleperson showing with a butch of fittings and parts in hands telling how they can do it..


When ever I see that going down I hand them my business card and tell them to call me when they get in trouble. :yes:
I once sold a $12,000 repair from handing my card to a be-fumbled home owner.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> Because it can't fit down the 1 1/4" poly pipe
> 
> More than likely it's not a drilled well


yes, BUT a jet pump is usually used here for what we call bored wells, which is usually a 36" hole with 36" concrete well casing. A drilled well is usually 6", so a 5" submersible pump should surly fit.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Bill said:


> yes, BUT a jet pump is usually used here for what we call bored wells, which is usually a 36" hole with 36" concrete well casing. A drilled well is usually 6", so a 5" submersible pump should surly fit.


That would be a dug well here.... Which is no longer legal or considered potable 

That type of well can be quickly contaminated from surface water entering the well...

Either a point (which is driven into the ground down into the water table) or a drilled well with the casing extending at least 1 ft above ground

Or from a lake


----------

